# Why doesn't Tire Rack sell Nokian Hakkapeliitta tires?



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

Is it that Nokian is considered too small a company?

Or the big tire companies pressure Tire Rack to exclude them (but the big ones are not big enough to exclude the other big ones)?

Or that Tire Rack wants to limit inventory to save money (and can't not sell big brands, like Goodyear and Bridgestone)?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

S93D said:


> Is it that Nokian is considered too small a company?
> 
> Or the big tire companies pressure Tire Rack to exclude them (but the big ones are not big enough to exclude the other big ones)?
> 
> Or that Tire Rack wants to limit inventory to save money (and can't not sell big brands, like Goodyear and Bridgestone)?


I'd suggest that it's Nokian, not Tire Rack or the big tire companies..

They want to remain exclusive, to keep prices and margins high...

I could be wrong.. I had to drive 35 miles to get Nokians on my last car... a little bit of a pain, and expensive.. but, a superior product, I think..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Correct, some brands do not sell to online stores like us. They prefer to keep their product line exclusively to local shops or a private distribution network.


----------

